# Bernie's view on AR-15



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's just getting started folks - again!

https://www.yahoo.com/news/bernie-sanders-ar-15s-apos-180912488.html


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, disarm the American people, that’s always their answer to everything, do these idiots think we are that stupid, Bernie, take a hike and get a real job, we aren’t paying you to put us in bondage, this rhetoric is starting to get really old, make more laws when they don’t enforce the one that are on the books, if illegal aliens are now legal, then all illegal firearms must be legal also, marijuana is illegal and is now legal and it happened without any change in the law, making ARs illegal isn’t going to change anything, who will enforce it, Bernie and Hillary? If our elected officials would put together their collective brains, they would deal with the mental illness issue instead of always blame the law bidding citizens...my prayers go out to the victims and their families, my Jesus bring them comfort and healing.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This same old tired BS is only a distraction from the left's crimes and failures. It will be like all other times and peter out in another weeks time.....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sanders is a pathetic, crusty old fart with nothing to offer society than his stupid opinions.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sanders turned on his supporters when he just rolled over despite the overwhelming evidence the DNC conspired to give the nomination to Hillary instead of him. That pretty well states his character in my humble opinion.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Not to dive to far off topic here, but in a slightly related bit of material I attended a concert in Boston last night at the House Of Blues. XAmbassadors. They played 3/4 of the show and then brought up the shooting in Florida and had the whole crowd (majority college students and middle age lefties) whooping and hollering about gun control and the March 24th "protest". 

My date wondered why my demeanor changed almost right away. We left after the next song. I got over it because it is what it is. But there is no avoiding it. The left is always going to used tragedy to advance their agenda...enlisting mindless zombies who think giving up their own rights and rights of others now is the best thing to do.

I am reading a lot of material related to the Communist Gulags, the Cambodian Khmer Rouge, and a few other select tyrancial coups throughout history. One thing runs in common with most of them. Those who are the strongest and most able to fight back are removed first (aka the majority with the ability to do so). And the indoctrinated who carry out the will of the state realize far too late that they have been duped. It's all to parallel to what is happening now. Scary.

As the mass of people were crying for other people's rights to be taken away last night I looked over the crowd and wondered who would fight the true oppression when it arrives. 

But I knew the answer.

None of them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course Bernie wants you disarmed. he been stealing from you for years. Law won't touch him but he afraid you might.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder 1.) how much taxpayer-funded security he has, 2.) how much personally-financed security he has and 3.) how much of that security is armed?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bernie sucks ... always has.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the Dems strategy for 2018 and 2020. 
They know they can not win on the only thing they have now - Trump hate.
Vote for me, I'll stop the killing!!! 
It is completely calculated, cynical, and they will go to any length to win.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> It's just getting started folks - again!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/bernie-sanders-ar-15s-apos-180912488.html


Be careful.
My security would not open that link. I run Avast and Malwarebytes. I trust my programs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sight is clean . They likely did not pay the off the software makers this month


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

When will old age take him out?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> When will old age take him out?


Sometime around 2115.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> When will old age take him out?


The only reason he's still alive just may be the way he rolled over and presented his butt for Hillary.

For those who don't get my drift, simply Google "Clinton body count".


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

JUST LEAKED... Bernie MRI!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> It's just getting started folks - again!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/bernie-sanders-ar-15s-apos-180912488.html


Well, if you read what the socialist said I can't honestly say he is incorrect. AR's are not for hunting, It is for killing men. What he failed to realize is some men need killing. Tyrants, traitors, socialist and Communist.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

6811 said:


> Well, if you read what the socialist said I can't honestly say he is incorrect. AR's are not for hunting, It is for killing men. What he failed to realize is some men need killing. Tyrants, traitors, socialist and Communist.


I have an AR10 for hunting. I'm sure it would do a fine job on a 2 legged asshole as well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

“These weapons are not for hunting. They’re for killing human beings.”
Hey Bernie, the 2nd Amendment isn't for hunting either.
It's for keeping tyrannical bastards such as yourself in check, and as a result, may well include killing human beings... such as tyrannical bastards.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I use PC Matic, has a great malware protection. It opened just fine for me. Besides the original author/news agency is Fuffpost. So no good story/article to read there.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> ... They played 3/4 of the show and then brought up the shooting in Florida and had the whole crowd (majority college students and middle age lefties) whooping and hollering about gun control and the March 24th "protest".
> 
> My date wondered why my demeanor changed almost right away. We left after the next song. I got over it because it is what it is. But there is no avoiding it. The left is always going to used tragedy to advance their agenda...enlisting mindless zombies who think giving up their own rights and rights of others now is the best thing to do. <snip>


Just hate it when you're attending a venue and they hijack the event. Had that happen to me recently at a movie. Not politically correct (who cares) but the tragedy in Las Vegas was much greater by body count and that seems largely forgotten. Too many snowflakes forget when you dial 911 you're essentially asking for someone with a gun to arrive. I was told long ago, you can't fix stupid.

---------
"If confiscating all guns saves just one life, it's worth it". Well then, if deporting all illegals saves just one life, wouldn't that be worth it?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I think he's got a mouthful of Buffalo balls....


----------

